# Really want to get into exhibiting dogs.



## grr (Sep 9, 2016)

Quick background on me. I grew up showing horses and doing 4H stuff with poultry. I know its based more on the exhibitors handling abilities versus the animal being shown. 

My family does dog boarding and grooming. But my mom prefers wildlife as her side hobby. 

I am in the burbs of metro Detroit. I love my shepherds. Of all the breeds Ive been exposed to hands down the one that always impresses me is the GSD.

I have a great male he qualifies as veteran (7) typical black and red with stallion features minus the loose bear like face. I wanted to dabble in either a UKC (michigan based) or even try my luck in an AKC show. 

Is there anyone in Michigan that can give me pointers? I know its not the typical start from scratch and finish him out. But I didn't get him as a pup and that ship has sailed. 

Or should I abandon the idea of having him in the ring and start fresh from a pup from a more local breeder here? 

I missed this month's GSD club for metro Detroit and I am sure I could find some people there. I am painfully aware less and less people are picking up the hobby and exhibitors are down from the past 20-30 years. Let me know your thoughts even if its unrelated to what I asked.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Contact a handler, who specializes in handling in gsd specialty show dogs. He/she can be your best guide. But really what is your purpose for showing? If your main goal is to win, then you are perhaps better of starting with a new pup and try puppy class first. But if you want to enjoy and have fun, then by all means show your dog. But a good handler is a must as our breed is a technical breed.


----------



## grr (Sep 9, 2016)

Great advice. Thanks for giving it to me straight. In the meantime I will be entering him a UKC show at the start of October. They are a little bit more low key with the grooming aspect. Right now I am just working him for a better stack and hold. Maybe next spring I will start fresh. I have a few breeders in mind. By the photo what more needs to be done? Obviously not looking at "daddy" would certainly help. His head isn't rounded out on a side profile. I know his "brisket" needs to come out more a little. Apologies for the odd angle of the photo.


----------

